# Server access denied



## billb1983 (Feb 10, 2011)

Access Denied You don't have permission to access "http://www.dhgate.com/myaccount/index.do" on this server. Reference #18.c2863554.1297462315.a9effb9 Anyone know what this means a site in china that i have used before has been giving me this message for a few hours now and im tryin to figure out whether its a problem from my end or theirs. Please help i use this site for business and am slightly concerned. Thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what happens if you put this in? its to the sign in page

https://secure.dhgate.com/usr/signin.do?returnURL=http://www.dhgate.com/myaccount/index.do

If you get past this point and logged in the issue is at their side.


----------



## billb1983 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes I get past it sometimes not. Anytime it did get past it was while confirming paypal details then heading back to site to finish confirming order.I that link worked once then not the second time. I can get logged into my account tho its only when proccessin orders I get the trouble.


----------



## guill28 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi ! I had the same problem last night and now it's ok.
I thing the problem appears when we try to make a financial operation out of their opening hours in UTC/GMT time... Isn't it ?!


----------

